
Twitter Co-Founder Ev Williams’ Medium Cuts One-Third of Staff - decampj4
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-04/twitter-co-founder-ev-williams-medium-cuts-one-third-of-staff
======
merricksb
Active discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322)

------
beedogs
Not exactly a surprise. There's not much of a market for long-winded hot-takes
from internet nobodies.

